# Hi everybody from Italy



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* MontyHunter. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## MontyHunter (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks guys,

Hundred Thanks for you kindly and warm welcome

Bye


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bowman Dan (Feb 15, 2007)

*Welcome*

:hello2::wave::wave:


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

*buon giorno! Salutarsi*


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Hope my writing isn't to bad  

Benvenuti a bordo. Sono anche italiano completo come i miei genitori è entrato negli Stati Uniti nel loro ritardi gli adolescenti


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome! What do you hunt there?


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## MontyHunter (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, thanks again for the welcome..

@ ParkerBow, don't worry, it's surely better than my English... Che fortuna vivere li!!!

@ scottnorthwest, Uhm....ehm...bah...... for the moment flies, moquitos, 3D targets..... joke... I'm waiting the hunting license, in Italy with the bow ou can hunt freely (with license) hares, pheasants, ducks, some birds .... in some areas the wild boar, and if you have the "Selector license" in only one province (for the moment)You can hunt Roedeer.... It's like a..aaa..... Oh yeah...... *The Hunters HELL*.!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bye


----------

